# indoor shooting



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

this will be my first year indoors too i cant wait to start it


----------



## jschill22 (Dec 25, 2007)

This is going to be my second year of shooting indoor archery league. I am super excited to see how are team performs. Last year we were lucky enough to score second place on tournament day. But over all i think its a lot of great fun you meet tons of new people and also improve your shooting tons. My team is also the youngest of all the people there ( Were all 16)


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Ive shot in the UK leagues last year and am doing it again this year =]
tis good fun


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

shot last year, and will be this year once I get my XL set up finished.


----------



## Yupp (Dec 27, 2007)

how do you find where people shoot in indoor leagues?


----------



## merwin10 (May 2, 2007)

Yupp -

Start by doing a yahoo or Google search on "indoor archery" + (your state) or yahoo or google "JOAD".

:wink:


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

ill shoot indoors during winter time but not as much in summer but winter shooting for me is juss getting ready for the hunts and stuff


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

I've never done it before, but I was thinking about starting this year. My local archery shop has a group.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

We've already started the local indoor shoots.

Ive placed 2nd and 3rd in the first and second shoot.

I missed the shoot tonight tho.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i do out door and indoor shoots. i kick butt.


----------



## kwikdraw (Dec 28, 2006)

I shoot indoor and sometimes do 3D. I have to say I prefer indoor to 3D by a long shot. (more of a controlled climate)


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

kwikdraw said:


> I shoot indoor and sometimes do 3D. I have to say I prefer indoor to 3D by a long shot. (more of a controlled climate)


thats wat i ment i shoot indoor 3D and outdoor.


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

i shoot indoors in the UK (Northern Ireland) and i love it!!!! (also love outdoors) tis great!!! love target....im on the northern ireland junior archery team so i do quiet a number of comps both in Northern ireland and out of country shoots.:wink:


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

im shooting tonight at portland north dakota are our range is called norseman archers.


----------

